

Live demo of Asana, a new product from Facebook co-founder Dustin Moskovitz - jpren
http://asana.com/2011/02/asana-demo-vision-talk/
The actual product demo begins at 11:20.<p>Might have to wait a bit for the clip to load as Vimeo doesn't allow you to play from an arbitrary point of the video.
======
staunch
They spent a year writing a web framework and a few months writing a little
project management app in it. The product looks pretty lame right now.

Hopefully they learned their lesson and they'll do a public release and start
iterating.

------
jpren
The actual product demo begins at the 11:20 mark.

Might have to wait a bit for the clip to load as Vimeo doesn't allow you to
play from an arbitrary point of the video.

------
mttwrnr
The explanation they provide about the data model and approach to the solution
seems well thought out. However, despite their emphasis on simplicity I
couldn't help but think it seemed thoroughly complicated when the demo finally
started.

~~~
petervandijck
Amen to that, the product looks overly complicated, especially for a v1.

------
scrrr
Do you also think launching their "collaborative task and project management
software" for free initially is a clever marketing move?

I think it has potential, if the software is good, to put pressure on many
other project management tools out there.

However, one could argue that paying a few bucks every month is not an issue
at all for most companies and they will instead go with popular products from
37 signals and others. After all managers want the "cool" product. And 37s is
great in selling the cool things.

~~~
mttwrnr
I think Asana's approach is a good one. I'm always for someone that is willing
to challenge the orthodox approach of the status quo. Besides, from their demo
it seems as though they're aiming to appeal to more than just businesses.

------
ThomPete
anyone tried podio.com? That is pretty well done already with it's own
appstore etc

------
dekz
What I would like to see is XMPP integration.

------
dchs
Looks like Wave :)

~~~
360citiesnet
Yeah, funnily enough, at the beginning when he is naming all the other
collaboration tools out there (including google docs) he doesn't mention
Wave....

------
jsavimbi
fuck, it's a social feed-reader for work stuff. I hate work, but this looks
good.

